# linux als router?



## Brauni (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Bin noch ziemlich ein Linux neuling und würde aber gerne Debian als Router verwenden. Internetanschluss ist über Kabel TV per Netzwerkkarte.
Gibt es dazu detailierte Anleitungen in Netz bzw. auch gleich dafür Anleitungen für eine Firewall (ipcop?) 

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Februar 2006)

Zum Thema Firewall hab ich erst vor Kurzem ein umfangreiches Tutorial hier abgelegt. Dort wird auch das Thema NAT behandelt welches Dir dazu verhilft Dein Linux als Router einzusetzen.

Es lebe die Suchfunktion.


----------



## The Hacky (7. Februar 2006)

Ansonsten gibt es auch viele gute Tuts im Netz einfach mal Googlen.
Unter http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=in+2min.+Debian+Router+mit+Firewall+in+Debianmanier findest Du zum Bsp. ein gutes Tut.


----------



## Sway (8. Februar 2006)

Wenn du Debian als Router nutzen willst, würde ich dir den c't-Server empfehlen. Dort läuft in einer UML (virtualisiert) der IPCOP und schützt dich damit sehr gut. 

http://www.ctserver.org

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/srv/

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/srv/download.shtml


Ich hab den jetzt rund 120-130 Tage laufen und hatte keinen ärger mit. Bei fragen wäre das erstgenannte Forum die beste Anlaufstelle.
Und falls du ein paar Euro investieren willst (rund 10Euro) würde ich dir das c't Sonderheft "Netzwerke Speziel" ans Herz legen. Das ist recht gut wenn man garkeine Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## Sinac (8. Februar 2006)

Allerdings ist Debian für einen "Linux-Neuling" nicht unbedingt das richtige, eventuell solltest du dir erstmal Grundlagen aneignen, sowohl zu Linux auch als zu TCP/IP und Firewalling wenn du sowas einrichten willst.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sway (8. Februar 2006)

Genau deswegen ist der c't-Server mit dem in der UML laufenden Firewall (IPCOP) Ideal. Debian hat garkeinen Zugriff auf die Welt da draußen, nur noch auf den IPCOP. Möchte man unter Debian laufende Server in die "Freiheit" entlassen bleibt ja immer noch den Weg über das Portforwarding.

Und den IPCOP zu bedienen ist ja nicht wirklich schwer im Verhältnis zu den IP-Tables


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Die vermeintliche Schwierigkeit von IPTables (ich find das garnicht so schwierig, ehrlich) birgt aber auch wieder ein paar Vorteile, so kann man bei IPCop wohl kaum alles so fein einstellen, oder mal eben irgendwo eine Regel zwischenschubsen.


----------



## Sway (8. Februar 2006)

Es ist ja auch nicht wirklich schwer, ich hab allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht das sich viele garnicht in jedem Thema so Intensiv einarbeiten wollen. Verständlich bei der Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten die der Homecomputer in der heutigen Zeit bietet.
Daher sind solche einfachen grafischen Lösungen garnicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Ist schon richtig. Aber ich weiss nicht ob gerade der c't-Server so sparsam an Resourcen ist wie man einen Linux-Server gern haette. Immerhin laeuft doch dort 2 mal Linux. Einmal das Debian-System und darin als UserModeLinux (um UML mal auszuschreiben und Verwechslungen mit dem anderen UML, der Unified Markup Language, wenn ich mich nicht irre, zu vermeiden) IPCop. Und ich weiss nicht ob das wirklich der beste Weg ist.
Natuerlich hat man durch diese Kapselung ein wenig mehr Sicherheit, aber es gibt genuegend Wege den gleichen oder hoeheren Grad an Sicherheit zu erreichen ohne den Rechner mit 2 laufenden Systemen zu belasten.


----------



## Sway (8. Februar 2006)

Der IPCOP belegt bei mir gerade mal 32MB im Arbeitsspeicher (default sind es 16MB). Und die CPU-Last liegt im Durchschnitt bei unter 5%. 

Das System ist ein Atlon B 900Mhz mit 256MB RAM. Also nichts Weltbewegendes. Ich muss aber gestehen das ich anfangs sehr skeptisch dem System gegenüberstand, bin aber auf Grund des UserModLinux echt begeistert.

Mittlerweile hab ich es nochmal auf meinem 2tem Server (AMD XP2000 / 512MB) installiert und 7 weitere UMLs (nicht im OOP-Sinne *fg*) laufen die ich bei Bedarf ein/ausschalte. 
Darunter 
1x Subversion 1.3,0, 
1x VSFTP + Apache2 + PHP5.1 inkl. MySQLi-Modul
1x VSFTP + Apache2 + PHP5.0
1x VSFTP + Tomcat
1x MySQL 4.1
1x MySQL 5.0
1x DB2 Express-C
Jede UML ist ein eigenständiges Debian Sarge System.



Was ich damit sagen will, so resourcenfressend ist das ganze nicht und die Sicherheit ist doch um einiges höcher wenn man seine Linuxkenntnisse (sogut wie keine) dagegen stellt. Ich hoffe das fängt nicht an wie ein Glaubenskrieg auszusehen... wir sind ja hier nicht bei heise.de im Forum *fg*
Ich bin halt von dem System sehr überzeugt, vorallem da ich mich nicht um mein Netzwerk kümmern, sondern mich auf meinen Job konzentrieren möchte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Ich denke wir sind weit vom Glaubenskrieg entfernt und denke eher, dass unsere Diskussion unserem unerfahrenem Freund von Vorteil sein koennte, denn so werden wenigstens verschiedene Modelle beleuchtet und vorgestellt.

Wenn IPCop 32MB belegt waere es fuer meinen 1. Linux-Server nicht geeignet gewesen, denn der hatte nur 16MB und war ein Pentium 75. Mittlerweile laeuft dort ein K6-2 450 mit 96MB RAM, auch keine sonderlich dicke Kiste.
Fuer dieses Szenario finde ich das UML-Modell einfach zu Speicherintensiv, vor allem wenn alle moeglichen Serverdienste (z.B. DNS, SMTP, POP3, HTTP, DHCP, Proxy und Samba) auf der Firewall laufen sollen.
Und man kann einen Dienst ja auch anders einsperren und dafuer sorgen, dass er nicht auf Bereiche zugreifen kann in denen er nichts zu suchen hat. Man kann einen Dienst z.B. in einer chroot-Umgebung laufen lassen und mit einem eigenen User, welcher nur auf die notwendigen Bereiche Zugriff hat.
Und dann gibt es natuerlich noch SELinux, welches aber ein richtig harter Brocken sein muss. Ich hab ein paar interessante Artikel darueber gelesen und wollte mich demnaechst mal damit auseinandersetzen.

Diese Ansaetze sind natuerlich mit mehr Konfigurationsarbeit verbunden und benoetigen einiges mehr an Vorwissen und Lesestoff aber ich denke, dass dadurch mindestens die gleiche Sicherheit bei weniger Systembelastung erreicht werden kann.


----------



## Sway (8. Februar 2006)

Um Gottes willen, Serverdienste wie POP3, HTTP oder Samba laufen ja nicht auf der Firewall , die finden Platz im Wirtsystem 
Klar ist chroot ne Möglichkeit, sollten jedoch die Resourcen vorhanden sein würde ich mich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit UML oder auch XEN eher dafür entscheiden. Das ist dann wohl eher Geschmackssache.


Das passende System muss man sich anhand der Hardware aussuchen, das stimmt. Meinen letzten Router habe ich auch auf einem P133/64MB aufgesetzt und hatte ne es auf einer 8MB CF-Card laufen. Nur nachdem ich mehr wollte (Samba, HTTP, IMAP/SMTP, Video-Streaming) habe ich mir nen 2ten Rechner dafür genommen. Als ich den Beitrag in der c't gelesen hab, bin ich umgestiegen um nur noch einen Stromverbraucher dauerhaft laufen zu haben. Vorher waren beide ständig an.

Es gibt nicht DAS System für alles, es gibt aber immer DAS System für den jeweiligen Anwendungsbereich. Da wirst du mir sicher zustimmen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Im Grunde kann ich Dir nur recht geben, solche Dienste gehoeren eigentlich nicht auf die Firewall, aber wenn man daheim nur genuegend alte Hardware fuer einen Server rumfliegen hat muss man sich eben damit abfinden.
Fuer einen Home-User ist die Bedrohung eh nicht so gross wie es bei Firmen der Fall ist.
An die meisten Dienste kommt man vom Internet ja nichtmal dran da der Zugriff vom Paket-Filter nur vom LAN aus zugelassen wird. Aber wie gesagt, normal gehoeren all diese Dienste auf einen (oder mehrere) seperate Server.

Richtig, jeder hat andere Anforderungen und Vorgaben/Moeglichkeiten. Und in diesem Rahmen muss man sich dann die passende Loesung suchen. Und Linux bietet ja zum Glueck genuegen Auswahl um viele viele Moeglichkeiten abdecken zu koennen.


----------



## hpvw (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Experten,
was haltet ihr von Eisfair?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nur bedingt gewillt bin, mich intensiv mit Linux auseinander zu setzen. Mir ist klar, dass man nicht ganz ohne Kenntnisse und Einarbeitung einen Router mit diversen Serverapplikationen unter Linux aufsetzen kann, aber der Aufwand sollte sich für einen (bei mir privat genutzten) Router doch in Grenzen halten.

Mir scheint, dass Eisfair verhältnismäßig einfach zu konfigurieren ist. Zur Zeit läuft der ganze Spaß bei mir unter Win2k. Das hat natürlich eine ganze Menge Overhead, der nur Ressourcen kostet und an dem Zweck völlig vorbei geht, daher spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken, dafür Linux zu nutzen. Es ist jedoch so, dass ich den Win2k-Server/-Router inklusive Apache, MySQL, PHP, CVS, Anruferkennung, Faxempfang, etc. an einem Abend schnell aufsetze und befürchte, dass ich bei einer Umstellung auf einen Linux-Server mehrere Tage offline bin.

Was haltet ihr von solchen "Instant-Servern"? Ist das wirklich so schnell und einfach aufgesetzt, wie versprochen? Ist das soviel "schlechter", als die von euch vorgeschlagenen Wege, die nach meinen Vorstellungen sehr tief ins System gehen und eine Menge Kenntnisse erfordern?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich mit solchen Instantloesungen bisher nicht eingehend beschaeftigt, denke aber dass auch diese durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.
Und auch dort wird man sicher auch noch die Moeglichkeit haben, falls irgendwann Interesse zur Einarbeitung besteht, spaeter noch Hand zum Fein-Tuning anzulegen.

Mir persoenlich ist es halt einfach lieber genau zu wissen was im System ablaeuft und meine Firewall regeln selbst zu stricken, so weiss ich dann wenigstens was von wo nach wo darf und was nicht. Zum Beispiel muss ja MySQL nicht von aussen zugaenglich sein, selbst wenn es fuer die Website benoetigt wird.

Vor allem von Eisfair hab ich hier hin und wieder mal gehoert, und nie negativ. Daher denke ich, dass das schon ein solides und bewaehrtes System ist.
Wie wir ja schon zuvor sagten ist das schoene an Linux, dass man die Freiheit hat zu waehlen welche der gebotenen Moeglichkeiten am besten den eigenen Beduerfnissen und dem eigenen Wissensstand entgegen kommen.


----------



## hpvw (8. Februar 2006)

Danke Dennis.

Ich habe schon viele Gerüchte und Vorurteile bezüglich der Hardwarekompatibilität gelesen. Siehst Du Chancen, dass man das auf einem alten Laptop mit einer noch älteren PCMCIA-Netzwerkkarte testen kann? Wie stark sind da die Unterschiede (oder wieder nur ein Gerücht) zwischen Linux-Versionen? Die Ubuntu-Live-CD kam mit der Netzwerkkarte klar. Sinnlos zerstören möchte ich mir das System auf dem Laptop eigentlich ungern, da er hin und wieder doch noch verwendet wird.
Kannst Du da einen Tipp abgeben? Ich bin Dir auch nicht böse, wenn es dann doch nicht klappt  



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir persoenlich ist es halt einfach lieber genau zu wissen ...


Ich hab lieber, dass es einfach läuft, zumindest im privaten Bereich.




			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wir ja schon zuvor sagten ist das schoene an Linux, dass man die Freiheit hat zu waehlen welche der gebotenen Moeglichkeiten am besten den eigenen Beduerfnissen und dem eigenen Wissensstand entgegen kommen.


Das Schöne ist für mich und vermutlich auch andere Einsteiger das größte Problem.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Februar 2006)

Schon richtig, die grosse Auswahl kann natuerlich auch schnell zum "Wald-vor-lauter-Baeumen-nicht-sehen-Syndrom" fuehren. Da weiss der Hund dann auch nicht an welchem Baum er das Bein denn nun heben will. 

Ist schon richtig, wenn man nicht unbedingt so verrueckt ist wie ich will man sich nicht gross einarbeiten um ein lauffaehiges Ergebnis zu bekommen. Und vor allem will man ja auch nicht mit ein paar Tagen Netzausfall leben muessen weil man Probleme hat die Firewall einzurichten.

Wenn die Netzwerkkarte mit Ubuntu funktioniert hat sollte sie eigentlich auch mit anderen Linux-Distributionen laufen. Denn die Treiber sind alle im Kernel enthalten und bei den meisten Distributionen werden wohl die meisten, oder gar alle Treiber als Module vorliegen damit diese bei Bedarf geladen werden koennen.


----------



## The Hacky (9. Februar 2006)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung von mir. Eisfair ist ein Serversystem. Benutze fli4l, wenn Du einen Router aufsetzen möchtest. Ist vom gleichen Team, aber halt als Router gedacht.


----------



## hpvw (9. Februar 2006)

@Dennis: Dann werde ich das am Wochenende mal am Laptop testen.

@The Hacky: Das ist mir bekannt. fli4l hatte ein Bekannter von mir schon zu ISDN-Zeiten. Das ließ sich, zumindest damals noch, unter Windows mit irgendeiner Hilffssoftware konfigurieren, die dann eine Diskette erstellt hat. Eisfair muss man, soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe wirklich installieren und vor Ort bzw. über SSH oder Webinterface konfigurieren. Da fangen die Sorgen an...

Eisfair ist für mich schon das Richtige, da ich auf dem Rechner auch mein CVS, einen "online-äquivalenten" Webserver und einiges mehr laufen lassen möchte.
Neben der (erhofften) Performancesteigerung habe ich auch einen Umstieg auf Linux vor, weil der Hamster bei ersten Tests immer abgeschmiert ist und ich daher kein Vertrauen mehr habe. Außer dem Hamster habe ich für Windows nichts mehr gefunden. Bei Eisfair gibt es das Paket mail, was offensichtlich genau das kann, was ich brauche (POP3 abrufen, SMTP senden, Mails archivieren und per IMAP zur Verfügung stellen). Ich liege mit dieser Vermutung doch richtig?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## The Hacky (10. Februar 2006)

Das ist so alles richtig, aber es kann kein Routing und dies soll er doch auch können, oder?
Also wenn Du Routing haben willst, dann musst Du z.B. zu fl4l greifen und fli4l ist genauso einfach zu konfigurieren wie Eisfair und wenn ich mich nicht irre fängt man bei Eisfair auch mit einer Diskette oder CD an, was man bei fli4l genauso machen.
Also ich habe fli4l als Router jetzt schon seit Jahren im Einsatz und habe es nie bereut, weil es durch seine Module sehr bequem ist im installieren und die Konfiguration durch txt-Files auch genial ist und wenn man das ganze auf eine Festplatte installiert, dann ist auch das Updaten per ssh sehr schön.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2006)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Dennis: Dann werde ich das am Wochenende mal am Laptop testen.


Na dann wuensch ich Dir schonmal viel Erfolg und viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Lieblings-OS. 



> Bei Eisfair gibt es das Paket mail, was offensichtlich genau das kann, was ich brauche (POP3 abrufen, SMTP senden, Mails archivieren und per IMAP zur Verfügung stellen). Ich liege mit dieser Vermutung doch richtig?


Richtig, sieht so aus als waere da alles drin.
SMTP-, POP3- und IMAP-Server. Und sogar fetchmail mit dem Du Deine Mails von externen Servern abholen kannst und sie dann auf lokale Postfaecher verteilst.
Du solltest auch schauen ob es Pakete fuer ProcMail und SpamAssassin gibt, obwohl ProcMail wahrscheinlich schon dabei sein wird.
SpamAssassin ist ein echt guter Spam-Filter, die Engine wird sogar in kommerziellen Produkten eingesetzt.
ProcMail wird benoetigt damit der MTA (also der Mail-Server) die eMail an ein externes Programm uebergeben kann und dann verschiedene Sachen anstellt.
Bei mir wird die Mail von ProcMail erstmal an den Viren-Scanner uebergeben, wenn die Mail infiziert wird sie von ProcMail im Infected-Folder des Users abgelegt. Wenn nicht geht's mit SpamAssassin weiter. Wird die Mail als Spam eingestuft kommt sie in den Spam-Folder der Users.
Die Aktionen koennen natuerlich auch beliebig abgewandelt werden, sodass zum Beispiel infizierte Mails und Spam garnicht zum User kommen sondern dem Admin zugestellt werden.


----------



## hpvw (10. Februar 2006)

The Hacky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist so alles richtig, aber es kann kein Routing und dies soll er doch auch können, oder?


Du machst mir Angst, diese Aussage von der "Was-Ist-Seite" habe ich so verstanden, dass zwar empfohlen wird, den Server hinter fli4l zu betreiben, Eisfair diese Funktion jedoch auch übernehmen kann. Ich hatte nicht vor, hier zwei Rechner laufen zu lassen.

@Dennis: ProcMail gibt es (Status testing). SpamAssassin ist ein offizielles Paket, was auch immer das bedeuten mag. Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass SpamAssassin ohne ProcMail nicht funktioniert? Das wäre dann ja ziemlich sinnlos, wenn ProcMail nur in der Testphase ist und SpamAssassin ein offizielles Paket. In der Doku steht nichts von einer solchen Abhängigkeit.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2006)

SpamAssassin laeuft grundsaetzlich auch ohne ProcMail. Und soweit ich mich erinnere koennen einige Mail-Server Mails auch direkt durch externe Programme schleusen, aber in der Regel geschieht das mittels ProcMail.
Warum ProcMail als "testing" markiert ist kann ich nicht verstehen, es ist ja kein sonderlich neues sondern eher aelteres Programm und meines Wissens nach gut bewaehrt.

Wie gesagt: Der normale Weg eingehende Mails durch externe Programme zu schleifen ist ProcMail. Es koennte moeglich sein auch anders vorzugehen, aber da bin ich nicht sicher und hab es auch nie probiert.


----------



## hpvw (12. Februar 2006)

Arghh, ich sollte *vorher* in die Doku schauen.
Da der Laptop schon kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr hat und ich auch nicht bereit wäre, mir erstmal zig Diskette zu erstellen, muss ich den Test auf später verschieben. Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe werde ich mal im Keller graben gehen und schauen, ob da noch genug PC-Schrott rumliegt um irgendeinen lauffähigen Rechner mit Netzwerkkarte zusammen zu schrauben.

Wenn ich dann (in fernerer Zukunft als erwartet) doch noch zum Ausprobieren komme, werde ich meine Probleme oder meine Erfahrungen mit Eisfair hier kundtun.

Bis dann hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe den Thread jetzt nur grob überflogen.....  

@hpvw
Also, Eisfair muss nicht zwingend hinter einem Router betrieben werden, es wird jedoch aus Sicherheitsgründen immer wieder davon abgeraten Eisfair auch als Router einzusetzen..... möglich ist es jedoch, muss halt jeder selbst wissen.

Du musst nicht zig Disketten erstellen..... sind nur 2 Stück.... mit ein wenig "Bastelei" würde auch 1 Diskette langen.
Diese dienen lediglich der Grundkonfiguration und zum booten..... der Rest wird dann online runter geladen.

Du kannst Eisfair nicht als als zweites System installieren, da bei der Installation die gesammte HDD neu partitioniert/formatiert wird.

Was das "offizielle Paket" angeht, diese wurden vom Eisfair-Team entwickelt.
Dann gibt es noch die verifizierten Packete, diese wurden von "fremden" Entwicklern erstellt und durch einen Entwickler vom Eisfair-Team geprüft.
Und zu guter letzt gibt es noch Packete die weder vom Eisfair-Team kommen noch von diesem geprüft wurden.
Dann gibt es auch noch Packete die nicht in der Pack-Eis Liste geführt werden, dieses sind aber i.d.R. nur ganz individuelle Dinge.

Zur Performance, die dürfte einiges über der von Windows liegen. 
Bei mir läuft Eisfair als Web-/FTP-Server (Apache2, PHP5, MySQL4, Pure-FTPd) auf einem P1 200@225Mhz mit 72 MB-RAM und 850 MB-HDD (davon ca. 150 MB belegt).
Ich habe Eisfair aber auch schon mit Apache2, PHP5 und MySQL4 auf einem alten 486/66 mit 24 MB-RAM laufen lassen. ;-)
Bei deinem "PC-Schrott" dürfte sich also evtl. etwas finden lassen, was zumindest zum "reinschnuppern" langen sollte.
Letztenendes hängt es ja doch davon ab wie hoch frequentiert dein Server ist.

Die Konfiguration ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Du hast bei Eisfair zwar kein GUI, aber die meisten Dinge werden über eine textbasierte Oberfläche erledigt (drücke 1 hierfür, drücke 2 dafür usw.).
Einige Dinge werden auch über den (Standard-) Editor Joe vorgenommen (Kurzanleitung).
Ob Du die Bedienung/Konfiguration nun vor Ort oder per SSH vor nimmst bleibt sich eigentlich gleich, da Du dir mit z.b. SSH Secure Shell die Oberfläche von Eisfair auf deinen Windows PC holen kannst.

Eines sollte Dir aber auf jedenfall klar sein, Linux ist nicht Windows.
Du kommst also um dass lernen nicht drum herum..... aber Du bist ja nicht doof. 
Jedenfalls solltest Du dir Eisfair mal ansehen..... schon allein weil die Distribition klein, schlank und schnell ist..... und nicht, wie bei anderen Distribitionen i.d.R. üblich, erstmal allen möglichen Sch**** mitinstalliert wird, wovon man im Serverbetrieb vieles garnicht braucht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hpvw (19. Februar 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, Eisfair muss nicht zwingend hinter einem Router betrieben werden, es wird jedoch aus Sicherheitsgründen immer wieder davon abgeraten Eisfair auch als Router einzusetzen..... möglich ist es jedoch, muss halt jeder selbst wissen.


Wie gesagt, ich werde mir nicht zwei Rechner hinstellen. Das Sicherheitsrisiko nehme ich in Kauf, da das alles nur privat ist.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst nicht zig Disketten erstellen..... sind nur 2 Stück.... mit ein wenig "Bastelei" würde auch 1 Diskette langen.


Damit habe ich immer noch kein Diskettenlaufwerk am Laptop...



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst Eisfair nicht als als zweites System installieren, da bei der Installation die gesammte HDD neu partitioniert/formatiert wird.


War mir vorher klar und wurde mir auch bewiesen. Ich schrieb ja "vorher in die Doku schauen". Ich Depp hab' natürlich erstmal probiert.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was das "offizielle Paket" angeht, diese wurden vom Eisfair-Team entwickelt.
> Dann gibt es noch die verifizierten Packete, ... sind aber i.d.R. nur ganz individuelle Dinge.


Danke für die Info.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zur Performance, die dürfte einiges über der von Windows liegen.


Das erwarte ich auch, wenn ich keine bunte GUI habe.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft Eisfair als Web-/FTP-Server (Apache2, PHP5, MySQL4, Pure-FTPd) auf einem P1 200@225Mhz mit 72 MB-RAM und 850 MB-HDD (davon ca. 150 MB belegt).
> Ich habe Eisfair aber auch schon mit Apache2, PHP5 und MySQL4 auf einem alten 486/66 mit 24 MB-RAM laufen lassen. ;-)
> Bei deinem "PC-Schrott" dürfte sich also evtl. etwas finden lassen, was zumindest zum "reinschnuppern" langen sollte.


Zum Reinschnuppern warte ich auch gerne länger bei der Konfiguration und bei Anfragen. Wenn ich damit klar komme wird das System (irgendwann) auf einem Athlon 1400 laufen, das sollte für so ziemlich alles reichen.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Letztenendes hängt es ja doch davon ab wie hoch frequentiert dein Server ist.


Ähh, frequentiert? Naja, da wäre ich mit Zugriff auf den Mail-Server, die ISDN-Geschichten etc., ggf. noch zwei Rechner, die hin und wieder den Router und Druckerserver belasten und vielleicht zwei, drei Freunde, die gelegentlich von außen auf den Webserver zugreifen.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Konfiguration ist eigentlich recht einfach.
> Du hast bei Eisfair zwar kein GUI, ... Eisfair auf deinen Windows PC holen kannst.


Wie erwähnt, hatte ich es schon auf dem Laptop. Die 1, 2, 3 GUI ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber in den Konfigdateien sind die Variablen ja sehr deutlich benannt. Im Endeffekt werde ich vermutlich über die Weboberfläche oder per SSH drauf zugreifen, aber erstmal abwarten.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eines sollte Dir aber auf jedenfall klar sein, Linux ist nicht Windows.
> Du kommst also um dass lernen nicht drum herum..... aber Du bist ja nicht doof.


Bisher bin ich immer an Linux gescheitert, aber mir macht Mut, dass ich mich, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, nur mit einem Klick um die Installation von Software kümmern muss und nicht mit irgendwelchem Kompilierungskram belastet werde.

Danke für die Info
hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Februar 2006)

@hpvw
Bei den Anforderungen sollte ein 1400er Athlon mehr als ausreichend sein.

Die Weboberfläche soll hier und da mal Probleme bereiten..... nicht umsonst hat sie den "Status: testing".
Ausserdem währe es dann anzuraten ein Virtual Host mit SSL Unterstützung einzurichten.
Mal abgesehen davon, wirst Du mit der Weboberfläche nicht alles machen können wie per SSH.
Per SSH holst Du dir halt den Bildschirm vom Server auf den Clienten, entweder als "root" die Shell oder als "eis" die Textbasierte Oberfläche.
Kleiner Tip: wenn Du als Root "setup" (irgendwie unpassend gewählter Befehl) an der Shell eingibst, bekommst Du auch als Root die Textbasierte Oberfläche. 
Ich persönlich nutze unter Windows für den SSH Zugriff "SSH Secure Shell", für den nicht kommerziellen Einsatz kostenlos.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist es, dass die Packetinstallation einfacher ist als bei den "grossen" Distribitionen.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es aber auch eher daran, weil man bei den "grossen" Distribitionen schier mit Softwarepacketen erschlagen wird.
Eisfair wurde aber als reines Serverprojekt entwickelt, daher fallen dort etliche Softwarepackete weg.

Man kann Eisfair zwar auch als Entwicklerumgebung einrichten (zum kompilieren), aber der Otto normal Verbraucher wird es eher nicht brauchen (auch nicht bei den "grossen" Distribitionen).
Es sei denn z.b., man heisst Dennis und schafft sich..... hmm, etwas "unpassende" Hardware an.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sei denn z.b., man heisst Dennis und schafft sich..... hmm, etwas "unpassende" Hardware an.


Was heisst denn hier unpassende Hardware? Allen internen Komponenten meines Rechners laufen in vollem Umfang. Nur mit der Peripherie hab ich noch 2 Probleme, zum einen die Webcam (da hab ich aber auch ewig nichts mehr dran gemacht) und zum anderen der olle Parallel-Scanner den meine Freundin angeschleppt hat, aber der will zur Zeit nichtmal unter Windows. Da hab ich ein wenig den Verdacht, dass das Netzteil bereits im Jenseits ist.

Wie gesagt, die Hardware-Unterstuetzung von Linux ist schon gut. Man muss halt seine Hardware kennen und vor allem was fuer Chips eingesetzt werden, denn man findet im Kernel halt nicht einfach Treiber fuer spezielle Geraete, sondern halt fuer die Chips. Und das macht auch Sinn, da die ja immer wieder genutzt werden, auch von anderen Herstellern.
Man denke nur daran wie viele Netzwerkkarten den RealTek-Chip einsetzen. Da hab ich lieber einen Eintrag "RealTek" als 200 Eintraege mit Hersteller und Kartenbezeichnung.

Und ja, ich kompilier alles selbst. Also nicht ganz alles (obwohl ich auch mal ein Linux-from-Scratch laufen hatte) sondern alles was nach der Grund-Installation noch so drauf muss/soll/kann/darf.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Februar 2006)

@Dennis
Naja, dein W-LAN war ja auch nicht grad Problemlos..... und wenn ich noch auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge bin, läuft die Karte jetzt ja auch nur über "Umwege" (NdisWrapper).

Und wie Du Dich evtl. noch erinnern kannst, macht bei mir der 2.4er Kernel auf meinem Router Probleme mit der Cyrix MediaGX CPU (friert beim booten ein).

Natürlich ist die Hardwareunterstützung im laufe der Jahre um ein vielfaches gestiegen, da mag ich an meine ersten "Gehversuche" mit Suse 6.0 garnicht zurück denken. 
Aber um bei Deinem Beispiel mit RealTek zu bleiben, die NIC-Datenbank von Eisfair liefert da z.b. ein guten Vergleich wie viele Hersteller einen RealTek Chip verbauen und für diese Karten immer der gleiche Treiber genutzt wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2006)

Ja, mit dem WLAN war schon so eine Sache. Das lag aber schlicht und ergreifend am NDISWrapper, der kam halt mit dem Treiber noch nicht klar und liess dann meinen Kernel verrecken. Aber jetzt laeuft das ja schon seit ein paar Versionen wunderbar. Ein Umweg ist NDISWrapper schon, aber leider ein notwendiger. Das liegt aber wohl eher weniger an Linux selbst sondern an den Herstellern der Karten, da dort noch irgendein Quatsch bei Aktivierung geladen werden muss. Was genau und warum weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, ich mein mich nur zu erinnern irgendwann mal was dazu gelesen zu haben.
Mit Deiner CPU ist natuerlich so eine Sache, ich weiss jetzt auch nicht wie neu das Ding ist. Der Kernel 2.6 hat auf jeden Fall schon einen guten Sprung nach vorn gemacht, sowohl in Sachen Hardware-Unterstuetzung als auch bei der Performance.
Ja, damals war alles noch etwas anders. Ich hab ja mit der Suse 6.2 (Kernel 2.2.10) angefangen und zu der Zeit war die Hardware-Unterstuetzung noch nicht so weit wie heute. Ich hatte aber Glueck, meine Sound-Karte wurde unterstuetzt (war ja damals auch eine SoundBlaster) und auch meine TV-Karte lief.
Ich kauf mir meine Hardware auch nie nach dem Gesichtspunkt ob sie unter Linux laeuft, da geh ich mittlerweile einfach von aus.

Die NIC-Datenbank gibt schon einen guten Ueberblick, und das ist ja auch bei Soundkarten, etc. nicht anders. Chips werden halt immer wieder eingesetzt. Und warum auch nicht? Der RealTek ist ein bewaehrter Netzwerk-Chip und man findet ihn dementsprechend auf vielen Karten. Ich find da ist nichts schlimmes dran. Das einzig Schlimme ist nur, dass die Hersteller auch mal auf die Packung oder die kleine, lustige Info-Blatt schreiben sollten, dann koennte man es sich sparen erst mit lspci nachzusehen. Aber das Problem ist einfach, dass die Hersteller von Linux nichts wissen wollen und dementsprechend alles auf Windows ausgelegt ist. Ich hab noch nie auf irgendeiner Verpackung den Sticker "Runs great with Linux!" gesehen. Also ich red jetzt von Hardware, bei Software, z.B. bei Unreal Tournament, gibt's ja auch den Tux auf der Packung.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Februar 2006)

@Dennis
W-LAN scheint mir noch etwas zu jung für Linux zu sein, aber irgendwann wird sich auch das ändern.

Die CPU dürfte so um die 8-9 Jahre alt sein (133 Mhz).
Das Problem ist ja auch bekannt und wurde zumindest beim 2.4er Kernel wohl nie behoben (verschiedene 2.4.x Kernel getestet).

Wie Du schon sagst, das Problem liegt nicht an Linux (Entwickler gibt es genug) sondern an den Herstellern der Hardware.
Wenn diese mehr mit auf den "Linux-Zug" aufspringen würden, dann würde Linux auch bestimmt nicht Windows hinterher hinken..... aber es wird ja schon besser.

RealTek soll von der Perfomance her nicht der beste Chip sein.
Ich persönlich schwöre aber auf diesen Chip, weil die Karten billig sind und von der breiten Masse der Betriebssysteme unterstützt werden (wie sieht es eigentlich beim Mac aus?).
Für gewöhlich hole ich die Netzwerkkarte einfach aus der Verpackung und gucke was für ein Chip drauf ist.  

Gibt es so einen "Linux-Sticker" überhaupt?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern sowas schon mal gesehen zu haben.

So, nun aber genug  .


----------



## hpvw (26. März 2006)

Wie ich befürchtet hatte, fällt die Eisfair Geschichte erstmal jetzt ins Wasser.

Ich bin beruflich demnächst gezwungen, mich an einer Debian-Webserver-Installation zu beteiligen. Die Entscheidung für Debian ist durch unseren Ober-Admin schon gefallen.

Vorlaut habe ich bei dem neuen Server für PHP5 plädiert, was aber wegen diverser bestehender Seiten, die dorthin umziehen sollen nicht alleine geht. Noch vorlauter aber ich gesagt, dass man PHP4 und PHP5 auch parallel mit verschiedenen Dateiendungen unter einem Apache betreiben kann, sogar mit verschiedenen Datenbankversionen und individuell pro Domain. Dass das geht weiß ich durch meinen eigenen (nicht selbst administrierten) Webspace.

Mit solchen Aussagen halst man sich schnell die (Web-)Server-Konfiguration auf. Das will ich aber lieber erstmal zu Hause probieren will, bevor ich mich über das sauber konfigurierte Linux unseres neuen Servers hermache.

*Nun kommt mein Problem:*
Ich verliere den Überblick. Ich suche nach einer CD/Distribution/Installation, die erstmal ziemlich nackt ist. Mein Testrechner steht irgendwo in der Ecke und hat spätestens nach der ersten Installation keinen Monitor mehr.

Im Idealfall kann ich dort meinen Root-User und sein Passwort, die IP-Adresse, Gateway, DNS-Server und ggf. (falls sowas unter Linux nötig ist) den Rechnernamen festlegen.
Der Rechner soll dann möglichst direkt ermöglichen, dass ich mich per SSH mit dem Root-User übers Netzwerk anmelden kann.

Zu meinem Bedauern will ich nur Anwendungen die auf der Konsole bzw. über SSH laufen auf dem Server haben. Später kann ich schließlich auch nicht einfach eine KDE starten, wenn ich mich nicht mehr zurecht finde.

Hat einer von euch einen Link auf ein Debian-Image, welches mir eine solche Installation ermöglicht? netinst, businesscard, jigdo, cd, dvd, usb, disk: Ich steige da nicht mehr durch.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Wenn das funktioniert, werde ich meinen privaten Testrechner zwar noch für die Routing-Funktionen erweitern, dennoch geht der Post jetzt etwas am Thema des Threads vorbei. Wenn nötig, kann Dennis den Thread ja vielleicht trennen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2006)

Ich denke, dass schon noch genug Bezug zum Originalthema besteht, sodass mir eine Trennung nicht unbedingt notwendig erscheint.
Von Debian gibt es hier eine NetInst-CD. Bei der Paketauswahl musst Du dann halt alles weglassen was mit X zu tun hat. Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass trotzdem X-Libraries installiert werden, ist mir damals bei der Suse 6.2 aufgefallen. Die wurden fuer irgendeinen Kram benoetigt, keine Ahnung mehr wofuer.


----------



## hpvw (26. März 2006)

Hui, bis eben hatte ich einen Mega-Motivationsschub.
Debian habe ich noch mit Monitor und Tastatur installiert, es gab keine Pakete zur Wahl, die mit X Beginnen (oder ich habe sie übersehen). So weit, so gut. Dann habe ich unter Windows meinen SSH-Client angeschmissen und konnte prompt verbinden, ich bin begeistert.

Nach Anleitung habe ich den Apachen installiert und siehe da: Windows -> Firefox -> http://192.168... => It works! steht im Browser, die Startseite meines neuen Indianers.

Naja, ein paar Probleme grundlegender Natur bleiben natürlich für den Anfänger:

*vi*
In der Apache-Doku wurde vi "empfohlen", um Textdateien zu editieren. Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich zu doof, damit eine Datei zu bearbeiten. Beenden konnte ich es leider auch nur, indem ich mir ein neues Terminal aufgemacht habe. Daher:
Wie beende ich vi?
Es gibt doch bestimmt einen besseren Editor, der eher dem Edit unter DOS ähnelt?

*lynx*
Zum downloaden benutze ich zur Zeit w3m (weil's installiert ist). Selbst im Vergleich zu Lynx, den ich mal unter Windows getestet habe, ist w3m eine Zumutung. Die meisten Archive, die ich mir herunterladen will, lädt er nicht herunter, sondern zeigt den Inhalt an. PHP will er nicht und mc auch nicht. Apache und zum Glück Lynx (hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal schreibe) hat er geladen. Apache, dank der netten kurzen Anleitung, sogar installiert. Lynx bekommen ich aber nicht zum laufen. Ich habe mit 
	
	
	



```
antigua:~/lynx2-8-5# ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/lynx
creating cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
Configuring for linux-gnu
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for lint... no
checking for alint... no
checking for lclint... no
checking for tdlint... no
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver options (symbol AR_OPTS)... rv
checking for AIX... no
checking for POSIXized ISC... no
checking if you want to see long compiling messages... yes
checking if you want to check memory-leaks... no
checking if you want to enable debug-code... no
checking if you want to enable lynx trace code *recommended* ... yes
checking if you want verbose trace code... no
checking if you want to turn on gcc warnings... no
checking if you want to link with dbmalloc for testing... no
checking if you want to link with dmalloc for testing... no
checking for working const... yes
checking for Cygwin environment... no
checking for mingw32 environment... no
checking for executable suffix... no
checking for object suffix... o
checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for inline... inline
checking for off_t... yes
checking for size_t... yes
checking for working alloca.h... yes
checking for alloca... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for getpagesize... yes
checking for working mmap... yes
checking whether we are using the GNU C Library 2.1 or newer... yes
checking for argz.h... yes
checking for limits.h... yes
checking for locale.h... yes
checking for nl_types.h... yes
checking for malloc.h... yes
checking for stddef.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/param.h... yes
checking for feof_unlocked... yes
checking for fgets_unlocked... yes
checking for getcwd... yes
checking for getegid... yes
checking for geteuid... yes
checking for getgid... yes
checking for getuid... yes
checking for mempcpy... yes
checking for munmap... yes
checking for putenv... yes
checking for setenv... yes
checking for setlocale... yes
checking for stpcpy... yes
checking for strchr... yes
checking for strcasecmp... yes
checking for strdup... yes
checking for strtoul... yes
checking for tsearch... yes
checking for __argz_count... yes
checking for __argz_stringify... yes
checking for __argz_next... yes
checking for iconv... yes
checking for iconv declaration... 
         extern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, char * *inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);
checking for nl_langinfo and CODESET... yes
checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes
checking whether NLS is requested... no
checking if you want full utility pathnames... yes
checking for system mailer... /usr/sbin/sendmail
checking system mail flags... -t -oi
checking if we must define _GNU_SOURCE... yes
checking if you want ssl library... no
checking if you want experimental gnutls support... no
checking if you want socks library... no
checking if you want socks5 library... no
checking for network libraries... working...
checking for gethostname... yes
checking for main in -linet... no
checking for socket... yes
checking for gethostbyname... yes
checking for strcasecmp... (cached) yes
checking for inet_aton function... yes
checking for screen type... curses
checking for extra include directories... no
checking if we have identified curses headers... none
configure: error: No curses header-files found
antigua:~/lynx2-8-5# make install
make: »install« ist bereits aktualisiert.
```
versucht zu installieren. Beim Apache hatte ich danach in /usr/local/apache2 meinen Indianer, bei Lynx habe ich gar nichts. Wenn ich make eingebe sagt er: "*** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss." Bei make install: siehe oben.
Wie kriege ich bloss Lynx zum laufen?

*Pfade*
Und noch eine Letzte Frage: Ist es überhaupt richtig, alles in /usr/local zu installieren? Was sind die typischen Pfade?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## RedWing (26. März 2006)

Hallo,


> vi
> In der Apache-Doku wurde vi "empfohlen", um Textdateien zu editieren. Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich zu doof, damit eine Datei zu bearbeiten. Beenden konnte ich es leider auch nur, indem ich mir ein neues Terminal aufgemacht habe. Daher:
> Wie beende ich vi?




```
:q oder
:x oder 
:wq
```
Oder gib im vi einfach mal ":help quit" ein.

```
Es gibt doch bestimmt einen besseren Editor, der eher dem Edit unter DOS ähnelt?
```
Besser ist immer relativ  vim oder emacs sind 2 Editoren die alles 
haben was man brauch und sogar noch drüber hinaus. IMHO DIE 2 Editoren 
in der Linux Welt. (übrigens vim/emacs gibt es im übrigen auch für Windows
)
Aber wenn du keine Lust hast dich in den vi oder den emacs ein-
zuarbeiten, probier mal nano.

```
apt-get install nano
```



> lynx
> Zum downloaden benutze ich zur Zeit w3m (weil's installiert ist). Selbst im Vergleich zu Lynx, den ich mal unter Windows getestet habe, ist w3m eine Zumutung. Die meisten Archive, die ich mir herunterladen will, lädt er nicht herunter, sondern zeigt den Inhalt an. PHP will er nicht und mc auch nicht. Apache und zum Glück Lynx (hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal schreibe) hat er geladen. Apache, dank der netten kurzen Anleitung, sogar installiert. Lynx bekommen ich aber nicht zum laufen. Ich habe mit


Wieso installierst du lynx eigentlich aus den Sourcen?
Da du Debian verwendest sollte ein

```
apt-get install lynx
```
das für dich erledigen.
Wenn du lynx dennoch aus den Sourcen installieren willst, fehlt dir
das  ncurses-dev  Paket.
Ein 

```
apt-get install libncurses5-dev
```
sollte dein Problem loesen.


> Pfade
> Und noch eine Letzte Frage: Ist es überhaupt richtig, alles in /usr/local zu installieren? Was sind die typischen Pfade?
> 
> Gruß hpvw


Im Prinzip ist /usr/local eine gute Wahl. Du musst dann halt zusätzlich 
schauen das du den PATH auf die entsprechenden bin Verzeichnisse 
erweiterst, oder entsprechend Links in /usr/bin auf deine Programme setzt.
/usr/local ist deswegen gut, da du  somit ein Überblick hast, was du 
selbst hinzu installiert hast.
Für weitere Aspekte siehe:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux...ugs.html?highlight=Installation+Verzeichnisse

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## hpvw (26. März 2006)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> :q oder
> :x oder
> :wq
> ...


Auf den Doppelpunkt wäre ich nie gekommen, super :-( 


			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn du keine Lust hast dich in den vi oder den emacs ein-
> zuarbeiten, probier mal nano.
> 
> ```
> ...


Ja, nano sieht schon mal benutzbar aus. Danke für den Tipp. Man steht echt ziemlich auf dem Schlauch, wenn man nicht weiss, wonach man suchen soll.



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso installierst du lynx eigentlich aus den Sourcen?
> Da du Debian verwendest sollte ein
> 
> ```
> ...


Nein ich will nicht aus den Sourcen installieren, aber ich habe dieses Beispiel in der Doku von Apache gesehen und dachte, dass man das halt so macht, unter Linux.
Ist dieses apt-get spziell Debian oder gibt es das auch bei anderen Distributionen?



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Prinzip ist /usr/local eine gute Wahl. Du musst dann halt zusätzlich
> schauen das du den PATH auf die entsprechenden bin Verzeichnisse
> erweiterst, oder entsprechend Links in /usr/bin auf deine Programme setzt.


PATH ist ein gutes Stichwort. Habe schon an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass man den setzen kann, aber nicht gefunden wie das geht. Ich glaube ich habe ihn jetzt gesetzt:
	
	
	



```
PATH="${PATH}:/usr/local/apache2/bin"
```
Aber wie kann ich das kontrollieren? Sprich: wie kann ich den Inhalt einer Systemvariablen ausgeben?



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /usr/local ist deswegen gut, da du  somit ein Überblick hast, was du
> selbst hinzu installiert hast.
> Für weitere Aspekte siehe:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux...ugs.html?highlight=Installation+Verzeichnisse


Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## RedWing (26. März 2006)

Hallo,


> Ist dieses apt-get spziell Debian oder gibt es das auch bei anderen Distributionen?



Also apt ist ein von Debian mitgebrachtes Paketverwaltungssystem.
Es is quasi bei allen Distribution mit dabei, die auf Debian basieren (Ubuntu,
Kanotix, Knoppix, etc). 
Suse bringt wohl ab Version 9.3 glaube, auch einen apt Port 
für Ihre Distribution mit, der auf der rpm Datenbank aufbaut.


> Aber wie kann ich das kontrollieren? Sprich: wie kann ich den Inhalt einer Systemvariablen ausgeben?



So wie du den PATH gesetzt hast ist er nur in der aktuellen Shellumgebung 
so gültig. Mit dem Kommando export kannst du Ihn bspw gleich 
für alle Subshells mit übernehmen.
Mit "echo $varname" kannst du dir den Inhalt einer Variable ausgeben, 
ähnlich wie unter Windows auch.
Wenn du Ihn bei jedem Systemstart so erweitert haben willst, dann schau
dir mal die Datei /etc/profile an.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## hpvw (26. März 2006)

Super, vielen Dank für die Tips.

Kann man apt-get eigentlich irgendwie dazu bewegen, auch die Testing-Pakete zu installieren? Bei mir wehrt er sich mit 





			
				bash hat gesagt.:
			
		

> antigua:/usr/local/apache2/bin# apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
> Paket libapache2-mod-php5 ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen
> ...


 bei libapache2-mod-php5.

Ein als stable eingestuftes Paket für PHP5 konnte ich nicht entdecken.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## RedWing (26. März 2006)

Schau doch mal auf http://www.backports.org/ vorbei.
Die koennten das Paket dabei haben.

Einen Mirror kannst du dann in /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen.
Danach ein 
	
	
	



```
apt-get update
```
 um den Software Tree zu 
synchronisieren.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## hpvw (30. März 2006)

Das mit backports.org hat vom Prinzip her funktioniert. Leider Deinstalliert die Installation von PHP5 das PHP4-Modul und umgekehrt.

Ein bisschen pfuschen (Dateien kopieren, Conf-Dateien anpassen) habe ich schon probiert, aber das genügt offensichtlich nicht.

Ich werde dann mal den ganzen Webserver-Kram von apt deinstallieren lassen und "von Hand" aufsetzen. Ein paar Anleitungen habe ich schon gefunden.

Eine kurze Frage zu den Rechten und Konventionen noch:
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass /usr/ der User-Ordner ist und dass ein von root in /usr/local/ installiertes Programm nur von root ausgeführt werden kann? Könnte ein "autostart" einen Apache2 in /usr/local/ des root starten? Ist das im Sinne des Erfinders oder gehören solche Programme (die ja den Windows-Diensten entsprechen) wo anders hin?

Vielen Dank, die Tipps haben mich ein ganzes Stück in Sachen Linux voran gebracht.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## RedWing (30. März 2006)

Hallo,


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass /usr/ der User-Ordner ist


Was meinst du mit User Ordner? Die Homelaufwerke eines jeden Benutzers
liegen für gewöhnlich in /home. Das Homelaufwerk von root liegt in /root.
/usr ist einfach nur ein Prefix für installierte Software. Sachen die innerhalb 
des Prefixes im Ordner sbin abgelegt sind koennen im Normalfall von allen
ausgeführt werden, sind aber eigentlich nur für root bestimmt. Das wird 
so realisiert das nur root /usr/sbin im PATH aufgenommen hat. Also 
Programme die in sbin liegen sind nur für den Benutzer root global
verfügbar.
Sachen hingegen die innerhalb des Prefix im Verz bin abgelegt sind 
sind gewoehnlich für alle Benutzer global verfügbar.
/usr/local/ ist quasi ein Prefix im Prefix. Wenn du dir den Inhalt dieser beiden 
Verzeichnisse (also /usr und /usr/local) anschaust wirst du entdecken das 
sie von der Struktur her ungefähr gleich sind. Den Installationsprefix kann 
man  beim configure Skript mit angeben (--prefix=/... oder so(default ist 
/usr/local)).


> Könnte ein "autostart" einen Apache2 in /usr/local/ des root starten?


Da wir nun festgestellt haben das sbin das Verzeichniss ist über das 
wir reden sollten:
Im Prinzip kann jeder User (wie oben schon erwähnt)die Sachen in sbin 
ausführen (man muss nur den vollständigen Pfad zum Programm angeben).
Sollten sie aber normalerweise nicht tun. Deswegen ist es besser wenn 
root dein autostart Skript ausführt. Den Benutzer für den Apache kannst du 
ja dann in der apache2.conf spezifizieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen zufriedenstellend beantworten.

P.S.  Wegen des Autostart Skripts schreib dir doch einfach ein Skript mit folgendem Grundgerüst:

```
#!/bin/sh

case "$1" in
start|force-reload)
    # apache dienst starten
  ;;
restart|reload)
    # apache dienst restarten
stop)
    # apache dienst stopen
*)
  echo "Usage: /etc/init.d/scriptname {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}"
  exit 1
esac

exit 0
```
Dem gibst du Ausführrechte und packst es nach /etc/init.d
Danach sagst du einfach:

```
update-rc.d scriptname defaults
```
und dein Apache startet beim boot Vorgang.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## hpvw (30. März 2006)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit User Ordner? Die Homelaufwerke eines jeden Benutzers
> liegen für gewöhnlich in /home.


usr klang für mich wie eine Abkürzung für User. Ich hatte an so etwas wie die Unterverzeichnisse von "Dokumumente und Einstellungen" unter Windows gedacht, also persönliche Ordner.

Da es das nicht ist hat sich der Rest meiner Befürchtungen ja in Luft aufgelöst.



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Homelaufwerk von root liegt in /root.
> /usr ist einfach ... angeben (--prefix=/... oder so(default ist
> /usr/local)).
> 
> ...


Super, dass Du so umfassend auf meine Probleme eingehst. Die Frage ist mehr als zufriedenstellend beantwortet. Danke für die weiteren Informationen, die mir eine Menge Überblick verschaffen.




			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.  Wegen des Autostart Skripts schreib dir doch einfach ein Skript mit folgendem Grundgerüst:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> ...


Du gehst ja sogar auf die Probleme ein, die noch gar nicht akut sind. Das Gerüst wird mir bestimmt noch helfen.

Danke hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2006)

Und wenn Du dran gehst die Firewall und das Routing einzurichten kannst Du mal einen kleinen Blick in mein kleines IPTables-Tutorial werfen. Falls Du dann noch Fragen dazu hast schiess los. Dort gibt es auch schon ein paar Beispiele, aber bei Bedarf kann ich da gern noch ein paar stricken.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2006)

OK, hpvw hat sich ja nun schon für Debian entschieden.

Dieses ist in seinem Fall auch besser so, denn Eisfair generiert z.b. die httpd.conf beim booten temporär durch Shellscripte.
Ich meine dass selbiges auch mit der php.ini geschieht.
Dieses würde einen parallelen Betrieb von PHP4 und PHP5 dem entsprechend erschweren.

Das grössere Problem sehe ich darin dass es unter Eisfair nicht angedacht ist beide PHP Versionen zu betreiben.
Obwohl Eisfair auf SUSE basiert, kann es trotzdem nichts mit *.rpm Paketen anfangen.
Wer also mehr als die offiziellen (und inoffiziellen) Eisfair-Pakete haben will, wird um das kompilieren und/oder entsprechender Handarbeit wahrscheinlich nicht drum rum kommen.

Eisfair ist halt dazu gedacht, schnell und (mehr oder weniger) einfach einen schlanken Server aufzusetzen und sich zu freuen. ;-) 

Nur so als (Warn-) Hinweis für die Nachwelt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2006)

Ich hab uebrigens auch ein Tutorial darueber wie man Apache mit 2 (oder mehr) PHP-Versionen gleichzeitig betreibt anzubieten.


----------



## hpvw (2. April 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK, hpvw hat sich ja nun schon für Debian entschieden.


Naja, die Entscheidung lag ja nicht mehr so ganz bei mir. In der Firma habe ich mich nach der Entscheidung zu richten und dann entsprechend zu Hause auch so zu üben. Wenn ich mich dadurch eh schon mit Linux beschäftigen muss, brauche ich zu Hause dann nicht mehr die einfachere Eisfair-Variante. Zu Hause wäre es nicht zwingend nötig, zwei PHP-Versionen zu haben. Aber wenn ich es eh schon mache, dann auch zu Hause.



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab uebrigens auch ein Tutorial darueber wie man Apache mit 2 (oder mehr) PHP-Versionen gleichzeitig betreibt anzubieten.


So ein Tutorial hatte ich auch schon entdeckt: PHP 4 und PHP 5 gleichzeitig auf einem Debian Server installieren mit dem Apache Webserver [PDF]

Dennoch Danke für das weitere Tutorial. Je mehr Infos, desto besser.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2006)

@hpvw
Natürlich ist es sinnvoll auch privat die Distribition zu nutzen, die man beruflich nutzt. 
Debian ist eine bewährte Distribition (mein ISP z.b. setzt sie auch ein) und auf jedenfall eine gute Wahl.
Allerdings gehört Debian nicht zu den "anfängerfreundlichen" Distribitionen wie z.b. SUSE, Madrake/Mandriva oder ähnliche.
Mit Debian machst Du also den Sprung ins kalte Wasser.  
So wie ich Dich bisher kenne, wirst Du es aber schon schaffen.
Im gegensatz zu mir, scheinst Du ja auch keine Probleme mit Englisch zu haben..... was die ganze Sache natürlich vereinfacht.


----------

